# Time for a Ice Suit



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I am thinking of getting modern and retiring my carharts and buy a ice suit. Right now I am looking at a Vexlar Cold SnapII and a Blue Ice Armor suit. I can get the Ice Armor suit cheaper but the Vexlar suit seems to all in between the blue and gray Ice Armor suits in both price and features. First off I almost never ice fish but sitting in a aluminum boat all day on a freezing river is likely just as cold. Since I can't just get up and walk around to warm up. I want to stay under 300 bucks so the Gray suit is out of the question unless i wait for it to go on closeout in the spring. Any suggestions on either or something else I may be missing.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Buddy of mine has the vexilar he loves it. I got the grey armour its bad @$$. I just bought mine last winter, the grey and vexilar were w/ in 30 $ i think. Buy it now they went up after christmas last yr.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

How about the Frabil Ice suit in black or gray hard to tell the difference online looks like mostly color difference price is about the same? Right now the Gray Ice Armor is avg about a 100 bucks over the cost of the other suits I am looking at. Found a Blue Ice Armor suit for 189. the Frabil and Vexlars run about 250 the Gray ice Armor I have found run between 325 and 399.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

seems like all of them online have great reviews so can't go by that.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

If you're going to lay down the cash for a new suit, why not get one of the floating ones?

The Arctic Armor and Striker Ice suits float.

I feel a lot better out on the ice knowing my AA suit floats.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Go with the Artic armor if you can, its the one that will float you. If you get cold from sitting, and won't be moving much, the green and black is the wasrmest. If your walking alot, it will overheat you. If you don't need to float, the Frabils look pretty dang nice. Was checking them all out the other day at Franks. I'd say whatever you decide on, look to find it black friday online or in a store, should get the price range or lower that your looking for I'm getting the Artic armor in green and black at some point. Miss fishing outside, and that's the one you can do it in. Just dress light underneath.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I hung up the carharts last year and bought the Vexliar suit. The micro fleece lining was why I chose it. It is very comfy and extremely warm suit. So many pockets you will forget wear you put things. I paid $89.99ea. for the coat and pants at Northwoods in Pinconing. I personally didn't have a budget when shoping and tried all of them on. I thought the vexilar was the most comfortable and it ended up being the best value. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the Arctic Armor and it is very warm. I have the red one with slick lining. I have been told the green ones with the fleece like lining are hard to get on and off. My suit is very warm. I have to leave the coat open when walking for the thing doesn't breath very well. You sweat your butt off in these things. I also don't like the leg side zippers for they don't go to the hip. I really like the looks of the Striker lite suits. They float and breath. They do not have as much insulation as the Artic Armor or the Striker regular suit but I believe you can layer to make up for it and have a more diverse suit. Red Rock store has several road tests on these suits. Korky's has some at a discount. For me, I would not buy a suit that doesn't float. One dip through the ice or fall off of the pier in cold weather and the float option is worth it. Floaters might cost a little more but one mishap and it would be worth every penny.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the frabill ice suit-black and I absolutely love it. Watch Amazon for a low price. Right now you can get a large with free shipping for $252.00
Thats about what I paid for mine. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Frabill-Ice-Suit-Black-Large/dp/B0045HZJC8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351734672&sr=8-1&keywords=frabill+ice+suit"]Amazon.com: Frabill Ice Suit: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41DkjuVd8FL[/ame]


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

Try the Ht suit out it will probably be the least expensive, I have the Frabill suit and a cabelas suit both are nice but no better then my ht suit.


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

From one who's been there....May you never experience the feeling of being "pulled" under the water from the sheer weight of your carrhart suit after absorbsion. I now own the red Arctic Armor float suit. The piece of mind is priceless to me. Hey Ralph, before you buy your suit, go to Red Rock and check out the features on the Striker float suits. They breathe :yikes: and cost about the same. Wish they were around when I bought mine, they look real nice.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My Vote is for the Striker Ice Climate suit.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

olddog413 said:


> From one who's been there....May you never experience the feeling of being "pulled" under the water from the sheer weight of your carrhart suit after absorbsion. I now own the red Arctic Armor float suit. The piece of mind is priceless to me. Hey Ralph, before you buy your suit, go to Red Rock and check out the features on the Striker float suits. They breathe :yikes: and cost about the same. Wish they were around when I bought mine, they look real nice.


Olddog

Is Red Rock an online store ? If not ,where is it located?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

hoffie1 said:


> Olddog
> 
> Is Red Rock an online store ? If not ,where is it located?


http://redrockstore.com/Catalog/index.php?crn=135&rn=2522&action=show_detail


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks Ralph


That was quick.:lol:


----------



## Fineline (Mar 22, 2011)

crappielarry said:


> I have the Arctic Armor and it is very warm. I have the red one with slick lining. I have been told the green ones with the fleece like lining are hard to get on and off. My suit is very warm. I have to leave the coat open when walking for the thing doesn't breath very well. You sweat your butt off in these things. I also don't like the leg side zippers for they don't go to the hip. I really like the looks of the Striker lite suits. They float and breath. They do not have as much insulation as the Artic Armor or the Striker regular suit but I believe you can layer to make up for it and have a more diverse suit. Red Rock store has several road tests on these suits. Korky's has some at a discount. For me, I would not buy a suit that doesn't float. One dip through the ice or fall off of the pier in cold weather and the float option is worth it. Floaters might cost a little more but one mishap and it would be worth every penny.


I would say stay away from Arctic Armor. I bought mine last winter from Korky's and the reason they are on sale is they are no longer going to carry them. They are switching to Striker suits. The reason they told me Arctic Armor won't stand behind the warranty. I found this out personally because the knees leaked in my brand new suit. I emailed Arctic Armor and they blew me off with no response. The second email two weeks later was nastier and the VP called me. Right away he started saying I was sweating from the backs of my knees and that's why they were wet. I said then why isn't the back of my pants are wet. Anyway after a couple of back in forth phone calls he started yelling at me so I hung up on him. He called me back chewing me out for hanging up on him. He did send a bottle of silicon spray to stop the knees from leaking. I said why would I need that if your insulating material is 100% water proof as you claim. That didn't go over well I was a customer that couldn't be pleased. If you look up Arctic Armor negative there are blogs that describe almost exactly what I went through. I email Korky's for help they said their hands were tied and had no better luck with them and they can't wait to be done with them. They told me to try and sell it on Ebay but I can't feel right about screwing over knowing the knees leak. Striker Suit float also but they aren't Coast Guard approved so they don't want to claim that. Arctic Armor is not Coast Guard approved either but they claim it will keep you afloat. Anyway I'm so discussed with the way I was treated I'm not going to be seen in their suit I will purchase a Striker.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Definately will be doing a little re-thinking and more checking on the reviews for them and striker.


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the gray ice armor suit, it is by far the warmest suit I have ever worn. However.... IT IS NOT WATERPROOF, also some of the snaps have fallen off. I wore it perch fishing last fall in the rain and the coat leaked like a sieve! Since I have been around the block a few times I also brought my cabelas goretex whitetail extreme bibs and parka with me and that kept me bone dry the rest of the day! So yes it is extremely warm and functional. In defense of ice armor, I didn't contact them to see what they would do about the snaps. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have worn the Ice Armor, Frabill, and many of the Cabela's suits. One thing I can tell you is that tho the ice armor and frabill is warm the suits just haven't held up well for me. The Older Cabela's stuff was great for the money but value for the money has changed a lot since they public with there stock.Also the stories I have heard about just how heavy the Ice Armor and Frabill suits her when you fall through scare me.I have also talked to a lot of guys that complained about the lack of breathability from Arctic Armor suits. Which is a big thing when your trying to stay warm on the ice. All of these things lead me to looking for another option.

I really like the quality of the Striker Brand products. I can't wait to demo the flotation assist of the Striker Suits later this winter if everything goes has planed.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> I have worn the Ice Armor, Frabill, and many of the Cabela's suits. One thing I can tell you is that tho the ice armor and frabill is warm the suits just haven't held up well for me. The Older Cabela's stuff was great for the money but value for the money has changed a lot since they public with there stock.Also the stories I have heard about just how heavy the Ice Armor and Frabill suits her when you fall through scare me.I have also talked to a lot of guys that complained about the lack of breathability from Arctic Armor suits. Which is a big thing when your trying to stay warm on the ice. All of these things lead me to looking for another option.
> 
> *I really like the quality of the Striker Brand products. I can't wait to demo the flotation assist of the Striker Suits later this winter if everything goes has planed.*


That's what I would like to see Would like to know how well the flotation works if you fall in, and also how much water gets inside. Once you get out if its zero, you will freeze up and be stiff as a board if your full of water inside:SHOCKED::lol:


----------

